# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  إدارة الجودة - مركز الخبرة الحديثه للتدريب - فى انحاء العالم

## نورا سعيد

*
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
*
*يسعدني أن نقدم لكم باسم مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب والاستشارات بأطيب التحية والتقدير*
*مع تمنياتنا بأن تكونوا من المستنفدين من خدمات المركز*
*ينفذ المركز دورات تدريبيه في شتى المجالات ( دورات في مجال الجودة – دورات أداريه – ماليه ومحاسبه – قانونيه – الموارد البشرية – السكرتارية والعلاقات العامة – صحة البيئة والغذاء – الأمن والسلامة والصحة المهنية )*
*إدارة الجودة*

*
1-دورةالبرنامج المتكامل للتعريف بالأيزو 9000 / 2008( العناصر - شروط التأهيل)
2- دورةإدارة الجودة الشاملة في المختبرات ISO17025
3- دورةإدارة الجودة الشاملة للشركات والمنظمات
4- دورةالمواصفات القياسية العالمية الحديثة (ISO 2000)
5- دورةالمهارات والمفاهيم الأساسية لنظم الجودة
6- دورةالبرنامج المتكامل للتعريف بالأيزو 9000 / 2008( العناصر - شروط التأهيل)
7- دورةالطرق والأساليب الإحصائية لمراقبة الجودة
8- دورةالعوامل الثمانية لإنشاء نظام إدارة الجودة المستدامة
9- دورةتطبيقات الايزو 14001
10- دورة إعداد المراجع الداخلي لنظام إدارة الجودة
11- دورةإدارة الجودة الشاملة للشركات والمنظمات
12- دورةشهادة إعداد كبير مراجعي الأيزو 9001/2008
13- دورةالأخطاء الشائعة لتطبيقات الجودة
14- دورةالطرق والأساليب الإحصائية لمراقبة الجودة
15- دورةتحسين الجودة وتخفيض تكاليف الجودة
16- دورةبناء وتقييم القدرات المؤسسية للمؤسسات في ظل الجودة الشاملة
17- دورةمتطلبات تطبيق نظم الجودة الشاملة

*
*


والتى ستعقد خلال شهري   _ نوفمبر _ ديسمبر 2012*
*تنفذ هذه الدورات في جميع أنحاء العالم مثل
- لبنان – النمسا – واشنطن -(ماليزيا - تركيا - دبى - الاردن - قطر - جدة – الرياض - شرم الشيخ– القاهرة )- الإسكندرية

وغيرها من الدورات التى يمكنكم الاطلاع عليها من خلال التواصل معنا*
*ويحصل المشاركون والمشاركات على أقصى استفادة التي تطبق فيها احدث أساليب التدريب ويحاضر فيها اكف المدربون
كما يسعدنا أن نحيط سيادتكم علماَ بأننا ننفذ جميع الدورات لجميع الهيئات والجهات الحكومية والخاصة*
*
كما أننا لدينا كافه الدورات فى جميع المجالات والتخصصات
لمزيد من الدورات والاستفسارات والتسجيل يرجى التواصل*
*Mrs. Nora Saeed*
*ا/نورا سعيد*
*Training Coordinator*
*Modern Expert for training and Consultation*
*4 Masr El Tayaran St. , El Nozha El Gedida , New Cairo ,Egypt .*
*Tel:0020452270350
Fax:0020452270351
Mobile:00201201774047*
*E-mail : Nora@metcegy.com*

----------


## مروة سمير

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

